# Another Beatitude  By Elizabeth Clark



## Aunt Bea (Jun 9, 2019)

Another Beatitude

By Elizabeth Clark

Blessed are they who understand

My faltering step and shaking hand,

Blessed, who know my ears today

Must strain to catch the things they say,

Blessed are they who seem to know

My eyes are dim and my mind is slow,

Blessed are they who looked away,

I spilled my tea on the cloth that day!

Blessed are they who, with cheery smile,

Stopped to chat for a little while,

Blessed are they who know the way

To bring back memories of yesterday,

Blessed are they who never say,

"You've told that story twice today!"

Blessed are they who make it known

That I'm loved, respected and not alone,

And blessed are they who will ease the days

Of my journey home, in loving ways.


----------



## tortiecat (Jun 9, 2019)

Coming home from grocery shopping this morning. I forgot to close the car's trunk!
Once I realized it I slowed to a stop near some houses to close it, and lo and behold,
a lady out in her garden came over and closed it for me.! Feeling blessed!


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Aug 4, 2019)

Love this Aunt Bea.  I will be sharing it.


----------

